# High End Pc ~3000€



## DerGeek13 (22. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Bräuchte mal Hilfe für nen Pc von nem Kumpel.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC? 
Übernommen werden kann nur die Ssds

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 
1440p auf 144hz mit Gsync

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 
Nur die Festplatten

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?
So schnell wie möglich 

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 
-
6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Unbedingt 

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?
Um die 3000€

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?
Stand jetzt Borderlands 3, in Zukunft jedoch Cyberpunk etc

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?
-
10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 
Der Pc braucht (leider) Wlan, Gehäuse mit Fenster

Wegen der Kühlung bin ich noch am überlegen ob nur Lüfter oder gleich ne Wakü. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal wieder aushelfen könntet &#128517;

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Geek


----------



## Lordac (22. Juni 2020)

Servus Geek,

was "Cyberpunk 2077" braucht kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen, auf Verdacht würde ich da nichts kaufen, und auch nicht die 3000,- Euro ausgeben. 


DerGeek13 schrieb:


> Wegen der Kühlung bin ich noch am überlegen ob nur Lüfter oder gleich ne Wakü.


Nur mit Lüftern kannst du keine CPU kühlen , da brauchst du entweder einen Luft- oder Wasserkühler dazu.

Da die Ausgangslage bei AMD und Intel recht ähnlich ist - auf beiden Sockeln wird sehr wahrscheinlich noch eine weitere CPU-Generation laufen, würde ich jetzt einen 6-Kerner kaufen, und bei der nächsten auf acht wechseln.

Unterbau AMD:
*CPU: *Ryzen 5 3600
*CPU-Kühler:* Brocken 3 *oder* Arctic Freezer II 280
*Mainboard:* MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC, ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming [WI-FI], ASUS ROG Strix B550-E Gaming *oder* MSI MEG X570 Unify
*RAM:* G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39

Zu den B550-Boards würde ich nach Möglichkeit noch Tests abwarten.

Unterbau Intel:
*CPU:* i5-10600K
*CPU-Kühler:* Brocken 3, Dark Rock Pro 4 *oder* Arctic Freezer II 280
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte Z490 Aorus Elite AC *oder *ASUS TUF Gaming Z490-Plus [WI-FI]
*RAM:* G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39

Zu den Z490-Boards stehen auch noch Tests aus.

Restliche Hardware:
*Grafikkarte:* RTX2070 Super (z.B. KFA2 EX, MSI Gaming X / Gaming X Trio)
*Netzteil:* Seasonic Focus GX 550W
*Gehäuse:* Pure Base 500DX *oder* Meshify S2

Falls du den USB-C 3.1-Anschluss in der Front vom Gehäuse nutzen möchtest, musst du ein Mainboard mit entsprechendem Header nehmen, dies ist jeweils der letzte Vorschlag beim jeweiligen Mainboard.


DerGeek13 schrieb:


> 3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, *limitiert* dich im Moment?
> Nur die Festplatten


Falls dich die Festplatten limitieren, sollte man da auch neue dazu nehmen !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DerGeek13 (22. Juni 2020)

Ja sowas kommt bei raus wenn man schnell nach der Arbeit was schreibt &#55357;&#56834; Prinzipiell stimme ich dir da zu was du geschrieben hast, jedoch will mein Kumpel High End kaufen um damit erstmal seine Ruha zu haben. Mir persönlich egal ist ja nich mein geld &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## Lordac (22. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ok, nach oben geht natürlich immer was:

Unterbau AMD:
*CPU:* Ryzen 9 3950X
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
*Mainboard:* ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero [WI-FI] *oder* ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Formula
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-3733, CL17, *klick*

Unterbau Intel:
*CPU:* i9-10900K
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360
*Mainboard:* ASUS ROG Maximus XII Hero [WI-FI] *oder* ASUS ROG Maximus XII Formula
*RAM:* 32GB DDR4-4000, CL17, *klick*

Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher welche Geschwindigkeit beim Arbeitsspeicher nahe am Optimum liegt, vielleicht kann dazu noch jemand anderes was sagen.

Restliche Hardware:
*Grafikkarte:* MSI RTX2080Ti Gaming X Trio
*Netzteil:* Straight Power 11 Platinum 750W
*Gehäuse:* Meshify S2

Beim AMD-System könnte man noch eine PCIe 4.0-SSD wie z.B. die Patriot Viper VP4100 mit gewünschter Kapazität dazu nehmen, dann ist man auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Das Gehäuse ist natürlich eine Frage vom eigenen Geschmack, ich hab ein luftiges ausgesucht, wenn man eine selbst zusammengestellte Wasserkühlung möchte, kann man auch in Richtung Lian Li O11Dynamic XL ROG Certified gehen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Ru3bo (23. Juni 2020)

Der Unterschied zwischen dem Formula und dem Hero Wifi bei x570 ist, neben dem Block für die VRMs, ein weiterer 4-Pin Lüfter Anschluss und ein anderer LAN-Anschlüss, 5GBase-T beim Formula gegen 2.5GBase-T beim Hero. Dafür sind es dann halt 140€ Unterschied. Die VRMs beim Hero Wifi werden dir nicht abbrennen, auch nicht bei Overclocking, was bei Ryzen 3000 eher wenig bis gar nichts bringt. Die Formula Boards sind eigentlich immer nur Hero Wifis mit ein bisschen extra, was oft nichts weltbewegendes ist, und halt dem Block für die VRMs. Das Formula würde ich nur nehmen, wenn man eine Custom Wakü bauen möchte und zwingend dieses Feature mit wassergekühlten VRMs haben will, also ohne Monoblock. Wobei ich finde, dass ein Monoblock besser aussieht als separat gekühlte VRMs, ist in meinen Augen cleaner.
Hab sonst nichts zur Config von Lordac zu bemerken. Ist so gut, man kann bei der AiO sich dann je nach Design Vorlieben entscheiden.
Zu Intel RAM Sweetspot kann ich eher wenig sagen.


----------



## dimi0815 (23. Juni 2020)

Wenn es um reine Gaming-Leistung mit (fast) freiem Budget geht, ist AMD eigentlich eher raus.

Dafür hängen die CPUs im Limit den Intels doch zu sehr hinterher und das Limit beim RAM tut sein übriges.

Mit 3000,-€ und ein wenig Eigenarbeit am RAM-/ CPU-Takt landet man bei Intel problemlos auch bei 5 GHz auf 8 Kernen mit 32 GB 4000+ MHz RAM und damit verbunden sehr schönen Min. FPS und Frametimes.

Das reicht dann auch für die nächste Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidia...


----------



## Lordac (24. Juni 2020)

Servus,





dimi0815 schrieb:


> ...mit 32 GB 4000+ MHz RAM und damit verbunden sehr schönen Min. FPS und Frametimes.


4000er mit CL17 hatte ich auch im Kopf, und hab dies jetzt im #4 angepasst, aber ich war mir nicht sicher. 

Mir persönlich wäre der Aufpreis für Arbeitsspeicher mit dieser oder einer noch höheren Geschwindigkeit zu hoch, aber wenn jemand "High End" möchte, ist das völlig legitim!

Danke in jedem Fall für den Hinweis !

AMD hab ich vorgeschlagen um die Alternative auf zu zeigen, der eine "schwört" auf mehr Kerne um X-Jahre lang die fortschreitende Kernnutzung schon ausschöpfen zu können, der andere möchte die jetzt maximal mögliche CPU-Leistung in Spielen. 
Da ich in dem Punkt recht neutral bin, ist es jeweils ein Unterbau geworden mit der derzeit max. möglichen "Mainstream"-CPU.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Juni 2020)

Finde ich auch absolut in Ordnung so.

Nur ist es meiner Meinung nach eben so, dass sich die Kern-Fraktion hier komplett einer Illusion hingibt, die auf (im Prinzip) nichts fußt.

Takt steht bzgl. Wichtigkeit für Gaming Performance an erster Stelle und geht in Realtime-Anwendungen (und da gehören Spiele nunmal dazu) über alles.  Bis man irgendwann in x Jahren dann mal wirklich die vollen 12 Kerne des 3900X in mehr als einer verschwindend geringen Anzahl an Spielen nutzen kann, hängt man im zweitwichtigsten Bereich, nämlich bei den Speicherlatenzen (das Anziehen des RAM-Takts und der Timings zeigt sich hier eben in höheren Min. FPS und glatteren Frametimes, was man dann letztlich auch wahrnehmen kann), aufgrund der IF-Limitierung komplett hinter da jetzt reinbutternden Intel-CPUs zurück und DDR5 lässt ja auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> und DDR5 lässt ja auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.



Du kennst also schon das Datum, wann DDR5 im Retail Markt starten wird?


----------



## dimi0815 (25. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst also schon das Datum, wann DDR5 im Retail Markt starten wird?



Nein und das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.

Dennoch würde ich jede Wette gehen, dass du dir ein Mainstream-System mit DDR5 zusammenstellen kannst, BEVOR du bei mehr als 25% der Top 100 Steam Games einen echten Leistungsunterschied zwischen zwei CPUs ab 6C/12T aufwärts bemerkst, der rein auf der Kernzahl beruht.
Nicht, weil DDR5 zeitlich so extrem nahe liegen würde, sondern weil die Leistungsdifferenz bzgl. der Kernzahlen ab einem gewissen Niveau so nichtig ist...


----------



## noO_F3Ar (25. Juni 2020)

Wakü und 3950X sehe ich als Luxus und würde etwas andere Prioritäten setzen...z.B. mehr RAM statt 4000er Takt RAM

Ich würde es so machen:
Luft CPU-Kühler
CPU 3900X
64GB RAM
X570 oder B550 Mainboard
GPU 2080 Super oder 2080 Ti

Mit dem System hat er erstmal Ruhe und kann alles locker in WQHD zocken...das System wäre mit einer 2080Ti sogar für 4k geeignet hierzu wäre dann das Restbudget+XXX€ für einen neuen Monitor notwendig.
Da die SSDs übernommen werden hab ich die hier mal weggelassen. Sonst NVMe SSD (PCie 3.0, 4.0 bietet keinen spürbaren Mehrwert wäre aber möglich mit den Mainboards), falls auf viel Speicherplatz wert gelegt wird SATA SSDs mit TLC-Speicher oder SATA SSD mit HDD als Datengrab.


----------



## dimi0815 (25. Juni 2020)

Wozu die 12 Kerne und vor allem wozu die 64 GB RAM? Mit 16 GB RAM kommt Otto Normalspieler aktuell noch in locker 90% und mehr an Games problemlos aus; mit 32 GB ist man rundherum und mit Reserven versorgt. Das ist einfach rausgeworfene Kohle.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (25. Juni 2020)

Der Trend geht zu mehr Kernen das sieht man auch an den neuen Konsolen.
Also warum bei Intel 10 Kerne in 10nm kaufen wenns bei AMD dafür 12 in 7nm  mit besserer Energieeffizienz gibt?

Bei einem Budget von ~3000€ würde ich das wie beschrieben machen.
Damit hat man einen guten Allrounder der auch für z. B. Streaming geeignet ist, es sollte ja ein PC im High-End Segment sein.


----------



## dimi0815 (26. Juni 2020)

noO_F3Ar schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zu mehr Kernen das sieht man auch an den neuen Konsolen.



Die neuen Konsolen sind noch nicht einmal erschienen und aktuell profitieren keine 5% am Spielen von mehr Kernen, wenn man mal 6 Kerne / 12 Threads als Minimum nimmt.



> Also warum bei Intel 10 Kerne in 10nm kaufen wenns bei AMD dafür 12 in 7nm  mit besserer Energieeffizienz gibt?



Weil jede aktuelle Intel CPU mit mind. 6 Kernen / 12 Threads schneller ist beim Gaming? Weil höherer Takt und niedrigere Speicherlatenzen für höhere Min. FPS und glattere Frametimes sorgen? Weil "besser" eben zum Wunsch nach High End passt? Effizienz, Verbrauch und vor allem Fertigungsprozess sind doch dabei völlig irrelevant.



> Bei einem Budget von ~3000€ würde ich das wie beschrieben machen.
> Damit hat man einen guten Allrounder der auch für z. B. Streaming geeignet ist, es sollte ja ein PC im High-End Segment sein.



Die CPU kann man noch vertreten, wenn man darüber streamt. CPU-Streaming im Allgemeinen ist aber sowieso eher am Ende und GPU-Streaming die Zukunft. Die 64 GB RAM bleiben aber vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Nein und das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.
> 
> Dennoch würde ich jede Wette gehen, dass du dir ein Mainstream-System mit DDR5 zusammenstellen kannst, BEVOR du bei mehr als 25% der Top 100 Steam Games einen echten Leistungsunterschied zwischen zwei CPUs ab 6C/12T aufwärts bemerkst, der rein auf der Kernzahl beruht.
> Nicht, weil DDR5 zeitlich so extrem nahe liegen würde, sondern weil die Leistungsdifferenz bzgl. der Kernzahlen ab einem gewissen Niveau so nichtig ist...



SMT kann man sich bei genügend Kernen eh schenken.
Allerdings, wenn das budget vorhanden ist, würde ich mir heute trotzdem keinen 6 Kerner mehr kaufen. Wozu auch?
Ich kaufe mir doch keine neue Plattform, um sie nach 2 Jahren nachrüsten zu müssen?
Und sockel 1200 ist nun mal die größte Verarsche seit es Intel gibt.
Sockel 1200 kannst du erst richtig mit Rocket Lake nutzen. Der kommt aber erst 2021 aufn Markt.
Ergo bleibt nur AM4 übrig und da kann man sich in der Tat den 12 Kerner gönnen.


----------



## dimi0815 (26. Juni 2020)

"Richtig nutzen" heißt in dem Zusammenhang dann wohl eher "PCIe 4.0 nutzen", oder? Einen anderen Unterschied gibt es nämlich nicht, der hier ausschließlich für AMD zum Tragen käme.

Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht, wieso man für eine CPU argumentiert (und dabei die Vermeidung eines Tausches in 2 Jahren in die Waagschale wirft), die bereits heute (!) beim Gaming hinter der aktuellsten (10er), hinter der letzten (9er) und bei geeignetem Setup teils sogar hinter der vorletzten (8er bei 6C/12T @OC) Intel-Generation liegt.

Du bekommst einen Intel 8-Kerner der 10. Generation - und damit sogar die illusorische "Zukunftssicherheit" bzgl. der Ähnlichkeit der Kernzahl zu Konsolen - aktuell 30,-€ günstiger und hast durch die Bank den höheren Takt, das bessere RAM-Potential und damit einhergehend allgemein die höhere Gamingleistung. Dieser Leistungsunterschied ist nichts, was sich einfach so  spontan verändern oder umkehren wird. Gerade wenn man bei einem High End User mit gehobenem Budget davon ausgeht, dass die GPU früher oder später auch mal getauscht wird, kann man die Limits im CPU-Bereich ruhig auch mal nach oben verschieben.

Über LGA1200 kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein... was aber letztlich rauskommt, ist für dasselbe oder weniger Geld (je nach Boardwahl) mit zB dem 10700k eine höhere Gamingleistung als bei AMD mit dem 3900X und ebenfalls mit dem 10600k mehr Leistung als mit dem 3700X. Spielt es denn überhaupt eine Rolle, ab wann man dann PCIe 4.0 verfügbar hat? Macht das leistungsmäßig einen Unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> "Richtig nutzen" heißt in dem Zusammenhang dann wohl eher "PCIe 4.0 nutzen", oder? Einen anderen Unterschied gibt es nämlich nicht, der hier ausschließlich für AMD zum Tragen käme.



Nö. Rocket Lake bekommt auch mehr Lanes. Comet Lake hat das aber noch nicht. ergo kannst du die Boards, die es aktuell gibt, gar nicht richtig nutzen.
Und wenn Sockel 1200 erst nächstes Jahr interessant wird, ist Ryzen 4000 schon am Markt.


----------



## dimi0815 (26. Juni 2020)

Und Otto Normalgamer müsste sich bei üblicherweise 1x GPU, max. 1x PCIe SSD und ansonsten ggf. noch 2-3x USB-Peripherie bisher anhand der vorhandenen CPU-Lanes oder des Up-/Downlinks wo genau eingeschränkt fühlen? Bzw. wäre wo genau bandbreitenlimitiert? Merkt man beim Gaming oder im Alltagsgebrauch denn wirklich, ob zwischen CPU und zB einer NVMe noch ein Weg über den PCH zu gehen ist?

Halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Lordac (26. Juni 2020)

Servus,

lasst uns doch erst mal abwarten bis sich "Geek" wieder meldet, dann sehen wir schon in welche Richtung es weitergehen soll!

Ich denke eh das ich ihn bzw. seinen Freund mit den zu günstigen Vorschlägen im #2 in ein anderes Forum getrieben hab !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## pseudonymx (26. Juni 2020)

high-End wird für 3000 öcken aber schwer... nen top Mainstream Gaming PC bekommt man dafür aber  High End wäre für intel LGA2066 und für AMD sTRX4 und da gehts in der aktuellen Gen bei Intel mit dem 10900x bzw bei AMD mit nem TR 3960x los... das kannst deim kumpel ersma verklickern  ansonsten sind die vorgeschlagenen confis schon ne super sache

Aber wenn crosshair 8 Formula dann auch Custom loop (auch wenns die VRMs sicher net brauchen) Alles andere ist doch lächerlich


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> high-End wird für 3000 öcken aber schwer... nen top Mainstream Gaming PC bekommt man dafür aber  High End wäre für intel LGA2066 und für AMD sTRX4 und da gehts in der aktuellen Gen bei Intel mit dem 10900x bzw bei AMD mit nem TR 3960x los... das kannst deim kumpel ersma verklickern  ansonsten sind die vorgeschlagenen confis schon ne super sache



Aber nicht Gaming. Da kannst du Sockel 2066 in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## dimi0815 (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht Gaming. Da kannst du Sockel 2066 in der Pfeife rauchen.



@stock, ja. Mit geeignetem Setup und einer guten CPU ist S2066 absolut brauchbar.

In manchen Games sind die Frametimes bescheiden, aber wenn man sich die Avg. FPS ansieht (oder die übrigen Games betrachtet), lässt auch ein 9800X / 10900X ab 5 GHz jede AMD-CPU hinter sich.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> @stock, ja. Mit geeignetem Setup und einer guten CPU ist S2066 absolut brauchbar.



Du kaufst für eine Menge Geld Sockel 2066 und musst dann noch herumschrauben, damit die Kiste halbwegs läuft?
Also -- ich weiß ja nicht, was du so trinkst um dir 2066 schön zu saufen, aber das muss schon hartes Zeugs sein.


----------



## pseudonymx (26. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber nicht Gaming. Da kannst du Sockel 2066 in der Pfeife rauchen.



hey intel nennt es high end


----------



## dimi0815 (26. Juni 2020)

OC ist ein allgemeines Hobby von mir und die Kühlmöglichkeiten sind schlicht vorhanden. 

Weshalb sollte ich also bei S2066 einfach drauf verzichten und Leistung brach liegen lassen, wenn ich es überall sonst aus Prinzip schon mache?

OC und Speicheroptimierung machen bei S2066 den Unterschied zwischen "nur" Augenhöhe mit ca. den 2000er Ryzen CPUs und eben Augenhöhe mit ca. der 9er Intel-Generation


----------



## noO_F3Ar (27. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Die neuen Konsolen sind noch nicht einmal erschienen und aktuell profitieren keine 5% am Spielen von mehr Kernen, wenn man mal 6 Kerne / 12 Threads als Minimum nimmt.



Die technischen Details sind aber bekannt

PS5 vs PS4

Damit ist eigentlich klar welche Hardware man aktuell nehmen sollte um gut aufgestellt zu sein weil viele Spiele plattformübergreifend entwickelt werden.

Mir ist klar das auch das den Intel-Fanboy nicht überzeugen wird AMD zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> OC und Speicheroptimierung machen bei S2066 den Unterschied zwischen "nur" Augenhöhe mit ca. den 2000er Ryzen CPUs und eben Augenhöhe mit ca. der 9er Intel-Generation



wo du aber eben immer noch den höheren Preis hast.
Ich würde Threadripper ja auch nicht empfehlen, wenn jemand einen Spiele Rechner will und 4 Riesen budget hat.


----------



## dimi0815 (27. Juni 2020)

Ich empfehle S2066 ja auch nicht.

Ich bringe nur Fakten mit in die Beratung ein.

Fakt ist aktuell, dass AMD in der Preisklasse bis 200,-€ das bessere P/L als Intel bietet (explizit genannt seien hier die neuen 4C/8T-CPUs und der Ryzen 5 3600).

Fakt ist aber genauso, dass es in jeder Preisklasse ab 250,-€ aufwärts zu den AMD-Modellen 3700X/3800X, 3900X und 3950X jeweils eine Intel-CPU gibt, die sowohl preislich günstiger als auch gleichzeitig leistungsmäßig stärker sind.

Wer im Anwendungsgebiet Gaming und Standard-Multimedia/Office über 250,-€ für seine CPU ausgibt, ist bei Intel aktuell ganz einfach immer besser dran.

Daran ändern eine "moderne" Plattform und deren ungenutzten Features genauso wenig wie der häufig herangezogene Verbrauch (der im Alltagsbetrieb lächerlich ähnlich zu dem von AMD ist).


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Welche Intel CPU ist denn im Sachen Spiele und Anwendungen ähnlich einem 3900X und kostet auch soviel oder ist sogar günstiger?


----------



## dimi0815 (27. Juni 2020)

Die "Anwendungen" hast du nun wieder extra ins Spiel gebracht.

Das ist auch so eine lustige Begebenheit: Grob geschätzt 80% der Fragenden hier suchen nach Gaming oder Streaming Builds und surfen nebenher ggf. noch ein bissl oder geben an, hobbymäßig 1-2 mal im Schaltjahr ein Video zu bearbeiten, aber dennoch wird in zig Beratungen einfach mal so die ach-so-tolle Anwendungsleistung (die zu allem Überfluss dann aber so ziemlich niemals wirklich weiter auf einzelne Programme spezifiziert wird) in den Raum geworfen, um AMD zu empfehlen.

In Sachen Office & Multimedia macht die CPU schlicht keinen Unterschied und im Gaming ist jede Intel-CPU ab der 8er-Serie mit mind. 12 Threads besser als jede AMD-CPU, weil sie einen höheren Takt bei gleichzeitig niedrigeren Speicherlatenzen und dank fehlender IF-Limitierung das höhere RAM-Potential mitbringt.

Bei der 8er-Serie muss man ggf. noch eine "Perle" erwischen, ab der 9er-Serie ist es egal...

Die Antwort(en) auf deine Frage, OHNE Amwendungsleistung:

Sehr gute 8700k & 8086k und dazu eigtl. alle 9700k, 9900k, 10600k, 10700k. Jede CPU für sich günstiger und trotzdem besser fürs Gaming als ein 3900X.

Der 10900K als Flaggschiff ist ebenfalls günstiger und dennoch besser als das AMD-Topmodell 3950X.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

dimi0815 schrieb:


> Die "Anwendungen" hast du nun wieder extra ins Spiel gebracht.



Natürlich. Denn wer als Spiele Rechner mehr als 250€ für eine CPU ausgibt, macht was falsch.
Aktuell brauchst du nicht mehr als ein 3600.
Du kannst ja auch einen Comet Lake 6 Kerner kaufen. Das Problem bei Intel ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch, dass du eine K CPU brauchst und ein Z Mainboard.
Hier würde ich mir wirklich mal wünschen, dass auch Intel endlich mal alle CPUs mit freien Multi anbieten würde und dass schneller RAM auch mit H Boards geht.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (27. Juni 2020)

Produktvergleich AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed, AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed, Intel Core i9-10900K, 10x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler, Intel Core i7-10700K, 8x 3.80GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Geizhals Deutschland

Der Preisunterschied zwischen 10900k und Ryzen 9 3900X ist aktuell 160€ (mehr kostet die Intel CPU).

Dafür hat diese Intel CPU:
2 Kerne weniger
ist in 14nm Gefertigt
hat eine schlechtere Energieeffizienz (laufende Kosten und ja auch das macht was aus bei 30 Cent die kWh auf mehrere Jahre gerechnet)
weniger L2 und L3 Cache

Wer jetzt in FHD spielt hat dann je nach Spiel 10-20 fps mehr mit Intel.
Wer in WQHD spielt da sind es dann nur noch 5-10 fps mehr. (weil es mehr auf die GPU ankommt)

Ob ich bei einer Framerate von 100+ jetzt 170 (Intel, Shadow of the Tombraider) oder 145 (AMD, Shadow of the Tombraider) habe spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, den Unterschied merkt man nicht bei solchen Titeln.
Intel Core i9-10900K CPU Review: Gaming, Overclocking, & Benchmarks vs. AMD Ryzen | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks

Der FPS-Shooter Spieler wird auch mit AMD in CS:GO seine 200+ fps erreichen.

Also für 160€ minimal mehr FPS (was man aber 0 merkt) und auf das oben genannte verzichten nein danke.
(Die Ersparnis an der CPU packt man lieber in die GPU.)

Allgemein ist man mit AMD Ryzen besser aufgestellt, weil wie du schon sagst auch noch im Hintergrund Programme laufen die auch bedient werden möchten.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2020)

Die Intel CPU wird in 14nm gefertigt.


----------



## Ru3bo (27. Juni 2020)

Ich würde aber nicht mehr 9th Gen mit Ryzen 3000 vergleiche, 9th Gen ist die alte Intel Generation und Ryzen 3000 noch die aktuelle von AMD. Du kannst mMn nur 10th Gen mit Ryzen 3000 vergleichen, da beide auf einer noch aktuellen Plattform sind. Und hier ist der 3700x ca. 10€ teurer als der 10600k, der 10600k hat 2 Kerne weniger und eine marginal bessere Performance in vielen Spielen, aber nicht per se. 
Außerdem ist Intel in der Praxis nicht zwingend schneller, die "großen" Unterschiede lassen sich nur in Auflösungen, wie FHD, mit einer dementsprechend starken GraKa messen. Bei Auflösungen wie 1440p ist der Unterschied nochmals geringer und das sind dann teilweise 5 FPS oder weniger. Abgesehen davon wird in der Regel mit niedrigen Einstellungen getestet, um die Unterschiede deutlich zu machen. Ich denke nicht, dass der normale Nutzer die geringsten Einstellungen wählt, da er so 15 FPS mehr bekommt. Bei höheren Einstellungen wird der Unterschied auch geringer, mehr GPU-Leistung wird benötigt. Ob ich jetzt 143 oder 152 FPS habe, merke ich persönlich nicht. 

Bei 250€+ gibts, wie gesagt, bei Intel den 10600k für 280€ und den 3700x von AMD für 290€. Das ist einerseits der bei Gaming meistens gering schnellere 6-Kerner von Intel gegen einen 8-Kerner von AMD, der zwar in Gaming knapp hinten liegt, aber für 10€ 2 Kerne mehr und einen Boxed Kühler anbietet. Wenn ich jetzt den 10700k mit dem 3700x vergleiche, kann ich aktuell auch die 2070Super mit der 2080Super vergleichen. Hätte die 100€ vom 10700k Aufpreis, der ja die "günstigere" CPU von Intel ist, in die GPU investieren können.

Das Intel Flaggschiff auf der High-End Plattform 10980xe ist auch langsamer als der 3990x, wenn es um Anwendungen geht. Sollte der 3990x ja auch, kostet auch nur 2500€ mehr. Das ist das Prinzip von Flaggschiff mit Flaggschiff vergleichen, auch wenn sie in komplett anderen Preisregionen leben. Würde den 3950x nicht mit dem 10900k vergleichen, da er 3950x 200€ mehr kostet als der 10900k


----------



## dimi0815 (27. Juni 2020)

noO_F3Ar schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen 10900k und Ryzen 9 3900X ist aktuell 160€ (mehr kostet die Intel CPU).



Du vergleichst aber auch das Intel-Flaggschiff mit dem "zweiten" AMD. Da wäre es sinnvoller, preislich ähnlich zu bleiben und dann eben nur die Leistung heranzuziehen.

Der 10600k ist zum ähnlichen (leicht geringeren) Preis die bessere Gaming CPU als ein 3700X. Der 10700k ist zum ähnlichen (leicht geringeren) Preis die bessere Gaming CPU als ein 3900X. Und der 10900k und der 3950X spielen sozusagen "außer Konkurrenz", weil es preislich keine Entsprechung gibt. Im internen Vergleich wäre aber die Intel-CPU deutlich günstiger und dennoch besser fürs Gaming geeignet.



> Dafür hat diese Intel CPU:
> 2 Kerne weniger
> ist in 14nm Gefertigt
> hat eine schlechtere Energieeffizienz (laufende Kosten und ja auch das macht was aus bei 30 Cent die kWh auf mehrere Jahre gerechnet)
> weniger L2 und L3 Cache



Und bringen dir die 2 Kerne, der größere Cache oder die Fertigung in kleinerer Strukturgröße auf magische Weise irgendwelche FPS, die in den gesamten Benchmarks einfach nur zufällig unsichtbar sind? Oder irgendwelche anderen, relevanten und im Alltag spürbaren (!) Vorteile?  Oder ist das nicht eher der Versuch, aus beliebigen Zusatzfeatures der AMD-CPU einen Vorteil zu konstruieren, wo ganz real und messbar keiner ist und auch keiner sein wird?

Das einzige echte Argument wäre der Verbrauch. Aber selbst da bringt es schlicht nichts, sich an Messungen aus den Tests mit Blender-Runs o.ä. aufzuhalten, wenn man nicht Idle und Gaming Last ebenfalls mindestens anteilig einfließen lässt. Das sind nämlich die Zustände, in denen sich die Systeme im Normalfall den größten Teil der Zeit befinden. Und da werden die Unterschiede dann - wie bereits gesagt - lächerlich gering.



> Allgemein ist man mit AMD Ryzen besser aufgestellt, weil wie du schon sagst auch noch im Hintergrund Programme laufen die auch bedient werden möchten.



Das müssen aber dann wirklich exotische Anwendungsgebiete wie paralleles Gaming und gleichzeitig noch Rendern auf einem System sein. Wie immer: Komplett zusammenkonstruiert. Oder denkt jemand wirklich, dass man 12 Threads und mehr mit ein bissl nebenher YT-Streams ansehen und ein paar Browsertabs sowie Überwachungstools in die Knie zwingt und die Leistung im Spiel aktiv darunter leidet?


----------



## DerGeek13 (27. Juni 2020)

Moin ich meld mich mal zurück. Hatte Arbeitsbedingt kaum Zeit hier rein zu schauen  
Mein Kumpel hat sich für den Intelvorschlag von Lordac entschieden, Pc ist bestellt und unterwegs. Sobald er zusammengebaut ist geb ich Rückmeldung #
Vielen Dank für all die Hilfe!

Mfg Geek


----------



## noO_F3Ar (28. Juni 2020)

Wie bereits gesagt der Intel-Fan auch weiterhin Intel kaufen
Wer auf FPS-Zahlen in FHD steht wird weiterhin Intel kaufen

In die PS5 kommt Zen2
in die Xbox kommt Zen2
Apple geht weg von Intel (zum eigenen SoC)

Alle anderen nehmen AMD und sind durch mehr Hardwareressourcen besser aufgestellt und haben durch die Features bzw. die potentere Plattform mehr Optionen Upzugraden bzw. müssen es länger nicht.


----------



## Lordac (29. Juni 2020)

Servus,





DerGeek13 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat sich für den Intelvorschlag von Lordac entschieden, Pc ist bestellt und unterwegs.


welcher der beiden und mit welchem Mainboard?

Gruß Lordac


----------

